

A Look Back at 75 Years of Kodachrome - Nowyouknow
http://gearpatrol.com/2015/03/18/photo-essay-remembering-kodachrome/

======
galago
I shot some right before it was discontinued. I think its useful to note that
scans of Kodachrome are not Kodachrome. To really appreciate it, I think one
needs to see it illuminated in a light table or from a projector. Because of
the thickness of the emulsion scanning it is somewhat problematic.

~~~
agumonkey
Even scanned they do have a very distinctive quality. Subtle yet large dynamic
range, the hues, the contrast. Beautiful to watch.

------
lgleason
It also has the highest archivability of color silver halide film....great
stuff RIP.

------
jnazario
kodachrome was my favorite film to shoot. it always made even average pictures
feel like NatGeo. just the right about of saturation, of fade, of crispness.
the color balance was very unique.

that show of Nürburgring is great :)

